# Noodle Pudding



## debthecook (Dec 6, 2004)

Noodle Pudding (from Manischewitz)


12 oz Manischewitz Wide Noodles
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup raisins
3/4 chopped nuts
1 teaspoon salt
4 eggs well beaten
1/2 cup butter or margarine
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon

Cook Manischewitz Wide Noodles according to package. Drain well. Add sugar, raisins, nuts, salt and eggs. Melt fat in baking pan (about 8"x12"). Grease the pan and pour the remaining fat into the noodle mixture. Blend well and spread mixture in the baking pan. Sprinkle evenly with cinnamon. Bake in moderate oven 375º for 50 minutes or until browned.


----------

